# Returning from college



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

I will be returning from college on Friday and don't think I will be able to get my boat out so if anyone needs an extra person to split expenses or be able to put more fish on the boat I can help you with that. I have a good amount of experience bottom fishing and a little trolling. I live in Navarre so I could fish out of either Destin or Pensacola. Since I am on break I can go pretty much any day of the week so just let me know.



Thanks,

Phillip


----------



## buckeye214 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have room for you. Hope to get out Sunday bottom fishing and deep dropping if the weather breaks. 

Give me a call 602-8860 Jim


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Bump if someone did not see this and needs an extra hand out on your boat. I am free anytime so even if you have a weekday trip let me know.



Thanks,

Phillip


----------

